

The Doom Loop of Oligarchy - simbolit
http://www.vox.com/2014/4/11/5581272/doom-loop-oligarchy

======
reirob
EU Gini coefficient of equivalised disposable income:
[http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/table.do?tab=table&lang...](http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/table.do?tab=table&language=en&pcode=tessi190)

